# Sears and Roebuck’s 1918/1908 catalog



## Goldenindian (Dec 8, 2018)

Not sure if I already posted these catalog pages. The bicycle section from 1918. I couldn’t find them.....
They should be easier to find this way. Enjoy! If any pages are too hard to read..let me know.


----------



## mike j (Dec 8, 2018)

Wow, really nice job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/sears-tiger.1954/


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/sears-master.1952/


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/sears-chief.1953/


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 8, 2018)

catfish said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/sears-chief.1953/



Thanks catfish, 
If anyone has any other sears catalogs....keep them coming.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2018)

Some really sweet items in those pages. Nice job scanning/photographing!


----------



## vincev (Dec 8, 2018)

The Good Ol Days !


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 8, 2018)

I also have 1908


----------



## gtdohn (Dec 9, 2018)

Does anyone happen to know if those handle bar buffers (above) have been reproduced anywhere?


----------



## Sven (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks guys for sharing. Great stuff


----------

